# Classic leaking steam and water from wand to steam valve connection



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a classic which is leaking steam and water from the connection where the wand and pipe are screwed in. Im able to screw it in properly but the wand is very loose. I'll post a vid to demonstrate the problem. Any idea how to resolve this?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you misplaced / lost the "O" ring from the joint ?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Internet connection to slow ATM for posting vids.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't think its an issue with the o ring and in any case I've never been able to fit the o rings because they appear to block the wand's thread from fitting into the connecting thread, if you know what I mean


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You need the O ring in there..... it's a tight fit, but they fit with either the standard or Silvia wand.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Tonight I fitted the silvia Rancilio wand to my classic. Im guessing youve done this upgrade too? I couldnt use the o ring that came with the Rancilio wand as it is slightly bigger. I had to use the original one. I also had to sand down the wand tube to get it to fit as it was too tight.

If you have no o ring thats why you have a leak.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Something else that can make them tight if the length of pipe above the shoulder is too long, the nut will lock the steam arm solid which will then unscrew as you rotate the arm.

Just needs a m m or so sawn off the stub. But you still need the "O" ring:good:


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Followed the advice above; it turns out the missing o ring was the cause of the problem. It was a bit tough to get the tighten the bolt with the o ring present but a bit of force and perseverance solved the problem. Enjoyed a nice velvety flat white as a treat. Thanks guys.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Since reporting back last time I have experienced further leaks from the wand/valve joint. Seems that I managed to damage the seal, as well as second replacement seal. I find that I am only managing to screw the bolt into place by pushing the steam valve arm and wand together whilst somebody else tightens the screw to the bolt. This may, it seems, be damaging the seal during the process. Any tips?


----------

